# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Klubi i Interit # 18 !

## inter_forever

Kjo  teme  per  gjithe  tifozat  interiste  !


Forca  Inter !

----------


## MICHI

*Forca Inter*

----------


## bavarezi5

Urime per temen e re Interista dhe ishalla ju shkon per se mbari ne debate,ne fitore te Interit dhe ne fitime te kupave.

Forca...............

----------


## inter_forever

*MORATI  : << Te  krjojme  nje  Inter  te madh  ,  eshte  detyre  dhe  kenaqesi ...>>*


Shume  zhurem  per  asgje  .  Morati  do  shese  Interin  ulerinin  gazetat  gjithe  keto  jave  .

Informacionet  qe  kisha  dolen  te  sigurta  .  I  besoj  edhe  me  shume  njeshit  te  merkatos  ROSSI  ,  i  cili  1  dite  pasi  dolen  zerat  per  shitje  te  Interit  tha  hapur  : MORATI  NUK  E  SHET  KURRE  INTERIN !



Do  kemi  mbeshtetjen    financiare  te  MORATIT  ...hallall ....SARAS  ,  qe  eshte  ne  pronesi  te  familjes  Morati  ,  ka  shumefishuar  fitimet  pas  krizes  se  naftes ... Nga  ajo  ane  jemi  ne  rregull  ....  Duhen  leke  per  1  sulmues  me  nivel .....
Me  pelqeu  menyra  sesi  foli  ...''Nuk   do  kete  ndryshime  te  medha  ne  ekip''  ...ky  eshte  lajm  i  mire...Nuk  behesh  skuader  tamam  ,  po  nderrove  lojtare  e  trajnere  cdo  vit .

PROBLEMI  yne  eshte  tek  stafi  drejtues  ...E  kemi  thene  100  here  ...Duhen  rregulla  qe  duhen  zbatuar  nga  te  gjithe  lojtaret  pa  perjashtim ...ndryshe  ne  tribune  direkt....
BRANCA  e  ORIALI ....Per  Brancen  kam  degjuar  qe  punon  mire  ,  kurse  Oriali  eshte  kot  fare....
Na  duhet  nje  DREJTOR  TEKNIK  me  nivel  ,  qe  te  nxjerre  surratin  para  medias  e  mos  te  lere  trajneret  ne  meshire  te  fatit  .....
Lexova  keto  dite  qe  i  eshte  ofruar  nje  vend  ne  staf  Roberto  Baggios  ...


Na  duhet  edhe  nje  politike  tjeter....Shifni  xhuven...  Kur  eshte  ne  veshtiresi  e  nuk  fiton  ,  futet  direkt  ne  ''heshtje  shtypi'' ....

Ne  duhet  te  rrime  1  vit  ne  ''heshtje  shtypi'' ,  e  te vijne  verdalle  sumlepirat  e  berluskes  , qe  vazhdojne  masakrat  mediatike  cdo  dite...



FORCA  INTER !

----------


## chi_mai

lajm i mire ky i fundit
sdo doja ta shifja moratin mbas gjithe ktyre viteve si president, pa marre asnje titull (te pakten kampionat) prej ktij klubi

te shohim dhe shpresojme  :i ngrysur:

----------


## MICHI

Interi mund të marrë edhe sulmuesin e Palermos, Karaçiolo. "Çino" Rekoba ka gjasa të largohet nga zikaltrit     26-04-2006 

 "Çmëndet" Reali: Roni dhe Kasanon për Adrianon! 

Sokol Kondi


 Në pritje për të mësuar se ç'do të bëjë Morati lidhur me trajnerin që do ta drejtojë Interin në vitet në vazhdim, Real Madridi vazhdon "ngacmimet" ndaj Adrianos. Për "Perandorin", spanjollët po mendohen të bëjnë një propozim të pabesueshëm: një këmbim kokë më kokë me Ronaldon dhe Kasanon, dy të pakënaqurit e mëdhenj të "galaktikëve". Një tjetër alternativë është që në Milano të vijë vetëm njëri prej sulmuesve, plus një shumë të majme parash. Kutizat e mozaikut ndodhen të gjitha aty, të bukura dhe të gatshme, për Interin e ri. Në Milano, Adriano ndihet i trishtuar dhe i vetmuar; marrëdhëniet e tij me tifozët, me shokët dhe me trajnerin ndodhet në një fazë shumë të vështirë, vetëm respekti për Moratin është fija e vetme që e mban ende të lidhur me Interin. Në Madrid, Ronaldo nuk është se po ia kalon më mirë se shoku i kombëtares dhe gjatë këtij sezoni ka lëshuar disa sinjale lamtumire, të shoqëruara nga citimet e dashurisë së paharruar për klubin zikaltër. Të njëjtën situatë pakënaqësie po përjeton edhe Antonio Kasano, "azili" madrilen i të cilit, në vend që t'ia hapë dyert e botërorit, duket se po ia mbyll edhe më shumë ato dhe tani ai po persekutohet si mediatikisht, ashtu edhe nga ana profesionale. Pasi u aktivizua më në fund si titullar në ndeshjen e fundit ndaj Malagës, sulmuesi barez u zëvendësua pas një ore plot gabimesh qesharake, dhe e gjithë kjo ndodhi nën vërshëllimat e pamëshirshme të "Bernabeut". Me pak fjalë, "martesa" me Mançinin, trajnerin që e çmon shumë dhe që e kërkoi që në janar, ndoshta vetëm sa është shtyrë për pak kohë. Sulmi për "Perandorin" është gjithnjë e më i vendosur. Reali synon ta marrë Adrianon dhe t'u kthehet sukseseve në sezonin e ardhshëm. Veç për t'ia mbushur mendjen Interit që ta shesë lojtarin, është i gatshëm të bëjë një ofertë që zor se mund të refuzohet. Tridhjetë e pesë milionë euro është shifra që klubi iberik është i gatshëm të parashtrojë mbi tryezën e bisedimeve: mbetet për t'u parë nëse kjo vlerë do të përfshijë vetëm paratë apo ndonjë lojtar si element këmbimi. Pëshpëritet se Fernando Martin ka ofruar 30, së bashku me kartonin e Kasanos, i cili nuk po ecën aspak mirë në Spanjë dhe ka shumë dëshirë të kthehet në Itali. Por ekziston edhe një hipotezë alternative, e bazuar në një këmbim kokë më kokë: Adriano në Madrid, në këmbim të dyshes së përbërë nga Kasano dhe Ronaldo, që do të visheshin në këtë mënyrë zikaltër. Një ofertë që mund të mos e lërë krejt indiferent Moratin, i cili ka qenë gjithnjë i dashuruar me "Fenomenin" dhe gjithashtu e ka çmuar shumë edhe talentin nga Bari, që do ta priste krahëhapur edhe Mançini. S'mbetet gjë tjetër, veçse të pritet. Por këmbimi i mundshëm në fjalë nuk i frenon çështjet e tjera të merkatos, të cilat po përpunohen në "kantierin" zikaltër. Ndodhet pranë kalimit tek Interi edhe sulmuesi i Palermos, Karaçiolo. Të vetmit të konfirmuar në sulm janë Kruz dhe Martins, pasi "Çino" Rekoba pas shumë vitesh mund të marrë valixhet dhe të largohet nga Milano...

Inter: Martins, "xholi" për Henrinë
Mund të jetë Obafemi Martins lojtari i duhur për ta bindur Arsenalin t'ia shesë Tierri Henrinë Interit. Në fakt, klubi anglez është shumë i interesuar për futbollistin nigerian. Zikaltrit janë gati ta ofrojnë sulmuesin, të cilin e vlerësojnë 25 milionë euro, veç për të marrë yllin francez, që konsiderohet si njeriu ideal nga Morati. 

 Marre nga S shqiptar.

----------


## inter_forever

Probleme  ne  mesfushe  .


Stankovic  u  godit  dje  ne  stervitje  dhe  mund  te  mos  loze  me  Empolin .  Cambiasso  eshte  akoma ne  Argjentine  ,  mbase  kthehet  sot  ,  por  do  jet e i  lodhur  .
C.Zaneti  eshte  demtuar  dhe  me    duket  se  nuk  loz  dot  me  asnje  ndeshje  sivjet  .  Veron  akoma  i  demtuar.

Sic  shifet  nuk  kemi  mesfushe  fare  . Ka  ngel  vetem  Pizzaro  ,  por  duhet  nje  incontrist  nga  afer....Cambiasso  do  lozi  nga  halli  besoj.



Te  merkuren  eshte  ndeshja  e  kupes  me  Romen .    Ndaj  Cruz  e  Adriano  do  lozin   nga  nje  pjese  loje  .


Te  shofim ...foca  Inter!

----------


## -FaItHfUl-

*Forca Inter ......Do e marim Capelon ajo .....??*

----------


## inter_forever

*SUPER  INTER  SOT.... SUPER  MATRIX....*

MATERAZZI  shenon  nga  mezi  fushes  ....Identik  si  supergoli  i  Recobes  (kunder  Empolit  disa  vite  para )...Qe  te  dy  gjuajten  nga  mezi  fushes  ,  por  Materazzi  e  futi  ne  porten   e  tij.... :pa dhembe:  


Nejse....

Ndeshje  pa  asnje  vlere  .  Mungonin  gjithe  mesfushoret   dhe   Mancio  u  detyrua  te  bente  ca  eksperimente  ...Varja  ....


FORCA  INTER !

----------


## bayern

Trajneri i Brazilit kur e pyeten per Adrianon para 2 ditesh:

Je i shqetesuar per Adrianon?
Pergjigjja:
*Absolutisht jo. Kur luan me brazilin eshte i qete edhe i gezuar, tek Interi te gjithe lojtaret kane probleme. Eshte nje ekip shume i veshtire per tu administruar edhe i ben lojtaret te ndihen te pasigurte.*

----------


## inter_forever

> Trajneri i Brazilit kur e pyeten per Adrianon para 2 ditesh:
> 
> Je i shqetesuar per Adrianon?
> Pergjigjja:
> *Absolutisht jo. Kur luan me brazilin eshte i qete edhe i gezuar, tek Interi te gjithe lojtaret kane probleme. Eshte nje ekip shume i veshtire per tu administruar edhe i ben lojtaret te ndihen te pasigurte.*


 

Lajm  i  vjeter  ky  bayerno  ....  Pastaj  ca  bishta  i  ke  
 qef  ti  vesh  ti....
Ai  tha  :<<  _Nuk  jam  i  preokupuar  per  gjendjen  fizike  te  Adriano .Sepse  problemi  nuk  eshte  ai  ,  por  Inter  ,  nje  klub  i  veshtire  ku  ka  shume  nervozizem_ .>> ...

Parreira  eshte  nje  t.rap  , qe kam  frike  se  do  marre  me  qafe  Brazilin    sivjet  ,  mbaje  mend.... Ai  ka  akoma  inatin  me  Interin  dhe  Mancinin .Sepse  Interi  u  ankua  tek  FIFA  per  nje  miqesore  qe  do  bente  Brazili  ne  arabi  (merrte  ca  lek)...FIFA  anulloi  ndeshjen    dhe  qe  atehere  Parreira  vetem  sulmon  Mancinin  dhe Interin....
Po  te  lexosh  gjithe  artikullin  Parreira  eshte  aq  debil   saqe  thote  ''Adriano  per t e  qene  i  lumtur  duhet  te  shkoje  tek  Real  Madrid'' ....
Ca  profesionist  eshte  ky  palo  trajner  qe  leshon  traplleqe  vetem  nga  urrejtja  ....

Facheti  iu  pergjigj  sot :
<<  E  njoh  Parreiren  dhe  nuk  mund  ta  besoj qe  ka  thene  gjera  te tilla .  Eshte  e  pabesushme  qe  nje  teknik  te  keshilloje  nje  lojtar  te  shkoje  te  Real  per  te  qene  i  lumtur >>

ADRIANOS  nuk  ja  ka  fajin  askush  ...  eshte  adoleshent  i  papergjegjshem   q e  i  ka  hyre  vetja  ne  qef...Nuk   ben  jete  te  rregullt  futbollisti  ..cdo  dite  neper  disko  e  shofin  ,  la  ko.qen  e namit....
Pabuks  qe  ra  ne  lek  te  madh    ...

----------


## MICHI

Vk kjo neshje qe kot si fituam si nuk fituam kot. te pakten bene sevap me empolin se lame me ra ne kategori te dyte.

Persa i perket adrianos thote tamam inter-forever " pabuks qe ka ra ne leke " Ska kapacitet per te qen star ai. Ka nevoje per disipline ai.

----------


## sonnyinter

Mer disipline disipline po ama eshte talent i padiskutueshem, dhe per kete gje duhet te bejme cmos qe ta mbajme ne skuader.  Ky dreq Reali, thashe nga mesi i sezonit se shpetuam prej koleres, kto tani prape i fryjne zjarrit.  Un e kam thene se gjeja me me mend qe do bente Interi ishte te bente cmos te merrte Ronin, po me perjashtim kategorizus te perfshirjes se Adrianos ne oferte.  Dreqi e mori, eshte talent i mbrujtur ne Inter qe ne moshen 17 vjecare, nuk mund ta perfundojme gjtihcka per 4 muaj thatesire dhe disa fjale te momentit.

----------


## Hyllien

HAHAHAHHAHA Shko tek Reali. Reali esht ne pik te hallit ka ndryshu nja 6 presidenta vetem keto 4-5 vitet e fundit. Ai me mire ti thote, shko tek Reali e merre ne qafe sic po e marrin te tjeret se tek Interi nuk te le njeri me te gabosh e te besh rrumpalle vitin tjeter.
Edhe per mendimin tim ky ka per ta cu brazilin per lesh ket kampionat boteror.

----------


## MICHI

Sonny talent ka edhe ka bere shum gjera te paharrueshme ne futboll por ai spo i jep gje interit vlla Po te kishte loz tare sa ai do kishte bere gola me shum kte sezon. Ai eshte i pa pjekur ska karater fituesi ose burri.

----------


## inter_forever

ADRIANO  eshte  problem  i  veshtire  per  tu  zgjidhur  .  

Nuk  diskutohet  per  nivelin  e  tij  si  lojtar  ,  e  mund  edhe  ti  falim  disa  muaj  nivel  te  dobet  ,  por  nga  ana  karakteriale  eshte  shume  skandal.  Nuk  ka  te  drjete  asnje  lojtar  te  vendos  interesat  personale para  ekipit....
Nuk  me  rruhet  fare  , s e  marrin  miliarda...Te  shtrojne  b.ythen  e  te  sterviten  e  jo  te  rrine  diskotekave  apo  kur   ikin  ne  Brazil  te  kthehen  kur  ti  doje  suma...

Nuk  e  di  kush  e  ka  fajin  ...  


Ndoshta  dirigjenca  me  Moratin  qe  i  krehin  bishtin  sa  here  ben  p.ordhe  ....  Apo  situata  e  veshtire  qe  po  kalon  ,  pasi  pret  nje  djale  nga  e  dashura  braziliane  ....


Vendim  shume  i  veshtire  do  jete  per  te  ardhmen  e  Adrianos  ...Te  presim  keto  2  ndeshjet  e  kupes  dhe  Boterorin ....  Aty  do  sqarohen  gjerat...

----------


## Hyllien

Situate shume e veshtire mo. Njerezit shkojne ne pune, martohen ne moshe te re pa brek ne bith, ene vazhdojne me jeten, ky i ka te gjitha, me pare me cdo gje.... se car situate e veshtire esht kriju nuk e di. Po ky trajneri i Brazilit eshte nje PLEHRE i papare. Para disa muajsh tha qe po ruhet per boterorin, tani thote qe e ka fajin Interi. Interi duhet te bej note proteste ndaj ketyre langaraqeve se na cane koken. Keshtu u be dhe me Ronaldon derisa iku fare.

----------


## inter_forever

PARREIRA  eshte  vari  lesht  ...  Ai  ka  hallin  e  Boterorit   as  e  rrun  per  Interin . Ka  inatin  se  ja  kemi  fut  per  ate  ndeshjen  miqesore  qe  e  anulluam  . Qe  atehere  vetem  vrer  vjell  ...Varja  ,  nuk  na  ndikon  fare  Parreira  ....


Fajet  na  i  ka  ky  bufi  buzequmesht  qe  nuk  di  c'eshte  jeta....  Une  kam  pershtypjen  se i  ka  hyre  vetja  ne  qef....
Deri  tani  ka  bere  nje  gjysem  kampionat  shkelqyer    kur  erdhi  e  na  coi  ne  champions  ...pastaj  vjet  lozi  mire  me  thene  te  drejten  ...Kurse  sivjet  , qe  kur  hengri  ate  goditjen  ne  koke  ,  eshte  p.jerdh  fare....

Situata  e  veshtire  eshte  per  Interin  ,  se nuk  di  cfare  t e beje  ...ta  shesi  kur  e  kerkojne  nje  thes  me    lek  apo  ta  mbaje  edhe  1  vit  e  ti  japi  shancin  e  fundit.... Se  per  nje  cop  buke  nuk  jepet  asnjehere...me  mire  e  leme  ne  tribune  e  te  fryje  syte  ...

----------


## Hyllien

Hall te modh qe ka dhe Perrerira. Hall ka ndonje ekip europian qe ka psh nje lojtar vendimtar edhe esht i vra e nuk eshte ne form... Brazili eshte i vetmi ekip ne boteror qe po humbi fajet i ka TRAJNERI 100%, se sic kam thene ka aq lojtare sa te kete 3 ekipe kompetitive per boteror.

----------


## KaLajsi

Eccc Ju Vdekshaa Se Ime E Pash Kete Tem  .

 Si Ka Mundesi Mer Cuna Spo  Marrim As I Trofe  :i ngrysur: 

 Apo Na Del Kupa E Italis Per Ket Vit  :buzeqeshje:

----------

